# Another Apple screwup



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2008)

Well after reading Killing our enthusiasm about the iPhoneNDA and hearing in several podcasts some long time Mac developers might abandon Mac development over this and I find this unacceptable! 

Even Macworld penned Don't drive iPhone developers away, Apple. 

Apple needs to come really clean on this and do it quickly before this spins out of control.


----------



## djbeta (Sep 27, 2008)

I am deeply concerned about what I read in the links that this post led me to.  It seems that some of the most important concerns can actually be answered through compromise with Apple.  In the community of upset developers, are there any who have the ear of someone at Apple?  I think the biggest issue is having to wait until the point of app submission to find out if the app will be approved. I think a simple application for app development would go a long way to improve things for Apple and the developer community. It would just have to be done in such a way to encourage real developers with real ideas to use the application.. perhaps only available to those who pay the $99 fee...?

I love Apple and am hopeful they will improve things.  There's too much riding on getting "it" right for them now. They simply have to.  I think it's fine for them to take their time though.. I think a conservative approach to developing the App Store may pay off in the long run.   Are there any petitions or forums devoted specifically to this topic?

My biggest gripe with the app store is that people who did not purchase the app are allowed to write reviews. WTF ????   I think *at the very least* their comments should be flagged and not included in the  #/5 stars average. Don'tcha think?  

Actually.. I should be clear.. I think the banning of Podcaster  (if it is truly because it duplicated Apple features) is awful..  hopefully they'll see the light.


----------

